# Raincoats?



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

We live in Eugene, Oregon, where it rains 9 months a year. I need to find good raincoats for Lion and Penny, because we will have to walk in the rain this fall and winter. Does anyone know of a good place or website to buy raincoats? If you have pictures of your chi in his or her coat, that would be great!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We are currently in Washington, north of Seattle, and yes! It rains! A LOT! I found this raincoat for Brody ....




























It fits well, has a reflective stripe for walking, and a hood. (He doesn't wear the hood). It has a slit that works fine for attaching his leash to a harness. I got a small so he would have room to wear a harness underneath. (He is 5 pounds and has a 12 inch chest). It is also lined and very nicely made.

It is this one ... $18 plus free shipping! Great company and they shipped quickly. I would recommend. 

http://www.pupincloset.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=S30


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> We are currently in Washington, north of Seattle, and yes! It rains! A LOT! I found this raincoat for Brody ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I like that one. Especially the hole for a harness, it is hard to find coats like that. Thank you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you like it! They come in every color you could imagine. And they are very nicely made.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you happen to know how long Brody is? Lion is a bit over 5 lbs and has a 12 inch chest. He is also 12 inches long, so I am wondering if the S will be too short for him...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lion is about the same size as Brody then. Maybe just a tad longer. He's also a longcoat and Brody has very little hair at all. You might want to go to a medium? Or You can try a small and the website accepts returns and will exchange for no charge.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a parka from puppia that's suppose to be waterproof that I like a lot. It's an older style parka and i'm not sure that they make it anymore. Canine Style also makes a really nice down jacket (smallest size is 8") that's suppose to be water / snow proof that I've had my eye on for a while.


----------

